# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Këngë që dëgjoni më shumë dhe përse?

## ^AngeL^

cfare kengesh degjoni me shum 
dhe perse? 

mua per vete me pelqen shum kjo kenga 

1) D'ove L'Amore,   e kenduar nga    cher 
don't keep me waiting,  
another night without u here and i'll go vrazy 



2) unbreak my heart,  nga     tony bracton 
don't break my heart, say u love me again 
come and bring my smile, don't let me out in the rain 

perdono           nga Tizziano Ferro 
i know i've hurt u, so huney am here 


e tjera

----------


## Enkela B.

Leonora Jakupin 
Nuk eshte koha per fjale 

Sabri Fajzullahu 
Dashuri e vonuar, Fshatarja ime... 

Justin Timberlake Cry me a river 

hmmm te tjere siii....

----------


## korcaprincess

kenget qe degjoj une shpesh:
tony braxton ; unbreak my heart
laura pausini : un emergenza d'amore, la solitudine
mariah carey: always be my baby, one sweet day, forever, my all, butterfly,etc
justin timberlake: cry me a river, girlfriend,gone,etc
nelly featuring kelly : dilemma
elita 5: harroje vetmine, te pres, si merlin monroe, syzeza,etc
redon makashi: gjithe albumi i tij : ''dikur''
adelina ismaili: ''zemren nuk ta fal '' eshte kenga ime e preferuar
a walk to remember soundtrack
degjoj dhe shume te tjera por keto me erdhen nder mend tani......

----------


## {Princi}

noy enough --- our lady peace ---> kjo kenge turns me on.....eshte shume melankolike edhe te nge moralin njekohesisht...provojeni
lonely --- nana     ---->melankolike...sisdomos kur ndjehesh bosh shpierterisht
wanna be me --- nas  ---> per te gjith ata wannabezzzz....
in da club --- 50 cents ---> my man fifty...ket ja dedidoj atyre qe me kan inot...
adrenaline --- gavin rossdale ---> kur nigjoj kete me valon gjaku...

----------


## shkodrane82

Puf dady-i'll be missing you
Marc Anthony-My baby you
West side family-Mesazhi
Laura Pausini-In assenza di te
Maria Carey-My all
Nana-Dreams
John Secada-Just an other day
Tiziano Ferro-Perdono
Ashanti-Baby...etc etc..shume e shume te tjera

----------


## malli

B2k feat , P  Diddy =  bump bump bump nje kenge e mrekullueshme .
Justin  Timberlake =  like i love you
The Ketchup  Song  =Las  Ketchup
Aaliyah          =I miss you
Ashanti = Baby
Altin Shira   = Per nje vajze
Shaggy = Me  julie feat
Jennifer  Lopez  = Jenny from the block
Big Brovaz = Nu flow

keto jane kenget qe degjoj une ne kete moment.

----------


## GocaTironse

hmmmm..
Etno engjujt - Eshtune
nate dog & 50 cent - 21 questios
The dreams - Kjo esht ndjenja ime
Nigjoj shum po kto me pelqejn me shum nga t'gjitha 
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## As^Dibrane

Sindromi-Karoca  engjujve
...me nje gote vere ne duar sonte jeten dua ta mbaroj...

Manhattan-Kiss and say goodbye
...please darling don't u cry let's just kiss and say goodbye...

Sinan Vllasaliu-Lutem
...lutem vec nje her ti mbylli syt e te pushoj 
   asnjeher per ne te dy mos te mendoj....

Guns n' rosess- Don't cry
... i know how u feel inside now 
   i've been there before...

----------


## ^AngeL^

mua me pelqen dhe kenga e laura pausinit

sei solo tu

edhe           Ya Habibi Yala

----------


## Pretty Devil

elita5 ---- te gjitha kenget 
elvis priesley ----- are you lonesome tonight (greatest hits)
andrea bocelli ----- caruso
alicia keys ----- albumin e saj
pink ---- te gjithe albumin
cold play ----- jane fantastik
dean martin ----- kenge te vjetra keto, por teper te bukura

kaq per sot 

shnet e pare

----------


## ^AngeL^

mua me pelqejne shum dhe kenget
e Britney spears       sidomos ajo e para
baby one more time e kam pelqyer dhe e pelqej akoma
dhe gjith albumi i saj me pelqen

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

50 cent --> in da club
B2K featuring P.DIDDY --> bump bum bump
J-Lo feat LL COOL J --> All i have
Girls Aloud --> Sound of the underground
Nelly & Kelly --> Dilemma
Jay-Z featuring Beyonce --> 03 Bonnie & Clyde (i luv diz song)
Christina Aguilera --> dirrty
Justin Timberlake --> Cry Me A River
Craig David --> What's Your Flava
BUSTED --> What I Go To School for
etc etc etc....

xxx

----------


## fierakja_xxx

2die4 "Kenge per fierin" se me kujton vendlindjen
50 cent "In da club"
2Pac "My block" - "Thug maison"

----------


## "Ambrida"

une degjoj me teper ,sailing nga rod stewart,because I love you nga C.Dion etj

----------


## BlondiE_18

I know what u want-B.R & mariah c.
white dove-scorpions
dashuria-sami kallmi :ngerdheshje: 
die another day-madonna
power of love-C. dion
in my grill-missy elliot......
te tjerat dite tjeter...

----------


## Flava

Santana & Music -Nothing at all
Phil Collins - Can't stop lovin' you
Gemelli diversi - Mary
Blue- You make me wanna
Busta Rhymes & Mriah Carey- I know what you want
Toni Braxton-Hit the freeway
Magic Box- If you
Mc Solaar -Hasta la vista
The dreams - Nuk dua ta di

Kto jan ca nga kenget qe degjoj me shum kete periudhe edhe qe me pelqejne jashtezakonisht!!

----------


## shqiptari02

KURSE MUA ME KENAQ SHPIRTIN LAVER BARIU ME ATE KABANE E TIJ SA DEGJOJ ATE EDHE ME KENAQET SHPIRTI

TI ISHTE LAVERI GJALLE DO BENIN NJE DUET ME EMENIEM FANTASTIKE FARE DO DILTE APO JO ?

----------


## shkodrane82

Eneida Tarifa-DO iki larg
The dreams-Nuk dua ta di
Elton John-Sorry seems to be
Mc Solar-Hasta la vista
etj etjjjj

----------


## KosovaHawaii

1. Rod Stewart - "Every beat of my heart"
2. Dire Straits - "The tunnel of love"
3. Whitesnake "The judgement day"
4. Bob Dylan "Sara" ; "One more cup of coffee"
5. Scorpions "Holiday" "Still loving you" "Always somewhere"
6. Robert Plant "Big Log"
7. Braveheart -Movie Theme
8. Beethoven "Fur Elise" ; "Moonlight Sonata""Symphony9"
9. Vivaldi "Four Seasons"
10. Toni Braxton "There's no me without you"
11. Aretha Franklin "Respect"
12. James Taylor "I feel good"
13. Roy Orbison "Anything you want"
14. Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman "Time to say Good-bye"
15. Kanzas "Dust in the wind"
16. Patricia Kaas or Terry Jacks or J. Iglesias "If you go away"
17. Metallica "Wherever I may roam"
18. Joe Satriani "The forgotten"
19. Billy Ocean "European (caribbean) Queen
20. Eric Clapton "Bad Love"; "Old love"; 
21. Babyface "Someone to Love"
22. Ravel "Bolero"
23. Hair Soundtrack "Let the sunshine" "Manchester England"
24. The Eagles "Heart of the matter" Desperado "Witchy Woman"...,
25. Mariah Carey "My all"; "Love takes time"One Sweet Day"
26. Manuel Franjo "Solo por tu amor"
27. Richard Marx "Chains around my heart " "HAZARD"
28. Tracy Chapman "Remember the Tinman" "Telling Stories"...,
29. Madonna " La isla bonita"
30. Whitney Houston "Didn't we almost had it all" ( :i ngrysur:  such a sad song isn't it)
31. Uriah Heep "Lady in Black" - "July Morning"
32. Adelina Ismaili "Une duhet" 
33. Ardit Gjebrea&Rovena Dilo "Une dhe ti"
34. Selami Kolonja "Kur te jem i zemeruar"
35. Elita 5 = te gjitha
36. Corona = te gjitha
37. Kenny G "One more time"; and a lot more
38. Jean Michelle Jarre "Oxygene"
39. Santana "Maria" "Oye Como Va" "She's not there""Black magic woman"
40. Deep Purple "Child in Time" "Strange kind of woman"...,
41. Led Zeppelin "Stairway to Heaven"
42. Lionel Richie "Three times a lady" "Do it to me one more time"...,
43. Diana Ross "Missing you"
44. The Beatles "Love me do" "Michelle" 

and so many others...I must have nearly one thousand favorite songs -

----------


## sakip shehu

sa per mu, ta leshojne ne club iher eminem me"superman", pa pastaj vec te gocat (nga beli e posht) me rin syt. po pata pi pak, athere s'mar me vash c'bej
dhe busta me mariah ehst keng fantastike

----------

